# why isn't co2 useful at night time



## tallslim (Apr 22, 2005)

why is it not nessesary to use co2 at night time. i was reading an article that expalined a little about co2 and it said that it's not nessesary to use at night time.  can some one tell me why.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 22, 2005)

ever heard of Fotosynthese, it means your plant uses Co2 in daylight but will release it @ night. Why do you think it's not healty to put plants and flowers in your room? because they spread Co2 in the air @ night.

greetz


----------



## tallslim (Apr 23, 2005)

photosynthese


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 23, 2005)

whateva, you don't need to correct me, i'm from belgium so i'm allowed to make mistakes 

greetz


----------



## notthecops (Apr 24, 2005)

Basically what Brain is trying to say is that the plant sleeps at night, therefore, no food, water, or CO2 is needed at night.  You don't eat while you're sleeping do you?


----------



## tallslim (Apr 25, 2005)

your right. thanks guys, the both of you.  i just came acrossed a co2 tank and am lookong for a good injecter kit with timer.  know any good sites to go to


----------

